# [SOLVED] polskie znaki

## marco_00

Witam

Na poczatku podkreslam ze czytalem juz chyba wszystkie artykuly o lokalizacji Gentoo, probowalem wielu sposobow i dalej nic. Nie mam juz sily wiec grzecznie pytam.

Posiadam  Gentoo 2.6.39-gentoo-r3,  config klawiatury z X'ow :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "pl2, fr"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option  "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toogle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

```

locale :

```

Gentoo mark # locale

LANG=pl_PL.utf-8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.utf-8

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.utf-8

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_ALL=

```

plik /etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf-8"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.utf-8"

```

/etc/locale-gen                     

```

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps 

```

KEYMAP="pl2"

```

Wspomne jeszcze ze polskie znaki widze i moge wprowadzac  w konsoli glownej (tej zanim odpale X'y), ale juz w atermie nie widze i nie moge wprowadzac , w przegladarce widze , ale nie moge wprowadzac.

I przepraszam za brak polskich znakow  :Smile: 

Prosze o pomoc.Last edited by marco_00 on Tue Dec 20, 2011 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Dodaj do make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> LANGUAGE=48
> 
> LINGUAS="pl"

 

----------

## marco_00

Niestety nie dziala  :Sad: . Dodam jeszcze ze w xtermie dziaja alty , z tym ze nie tak ja powinny : áááññ÷ååòïïðð.

W przegladarce (google chrome) alt + znak dziala jak skroty klawiszowe.

Prosze o pomoc.

----------

## lsdudi

kbd jest deprected uzyj evdev 

sprawdz czy masz polskie znaki bez trybu graficznego (bo moze to znazac ze musisz dokonfigurwać konkretny WM)

----------

## unK

```
        Option  "XkbLayout" "pl2, fr" 
```

sprawdź, czy jak zmienisz na "pl", to zacznie działać.

----------

## marco_00

dzięki, działa   :Cool: 

----------

